# BMC Mass Challenge



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Pretty? Needs drop bars or bullhorn bars?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

very yummy looking!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

There's a preview on the BMC site, but I haven't found full specs or pricing...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is that a belt drive?!


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

BMC swiss cycling technology - Masschallenge MC01 Standard - Lifestyle - BMC, Bicycles, Bikes, BMC Cycles, BMC Mountainbike, BMC Cycle

Looks like it is a belt and possibly an internal geared hub?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

https://www.bmc-racing.com/typo3temp/pics/e4c964820f.jpg

I don't think that hub has gears. 


Hmmm. 

Would this work for cross?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Touchie. And these are beautiful pictures. It seems like it uses 29'er wheels. No reason you CAN'T use it for cross.. that I know of.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

trunkz22 said:


> BMC swiss cycling technology - Masschallenge MC01 Standard - Lifestyle - BMC, Bicycles, Bikes, BMC Cycles, BMC Mountainbike, BMC Cycle
> 
> Looks like it is a belt and possibly an internal geared hub?


Thanks, missed that.

I wonder what the gear ratio will be? price?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hopefully around $800 at the price of the Raleigh Furley? Same principal, except its a 29'er instead of a 700cc wheelset.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Gates drive, EC90 throughout, carbon fork, ~7kilograms...I hope they sell it for $800!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*??*



trunkz22 said:


> Hopefully around $800 at the price of the Raleigh Furley? Same principal, *except its a 29'er instead of a 700cc wheelset*.


Some slight confusion here. A 29er is a mountain bike with 700c wheels with fat tires. It's the same rim diameter.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hrm... details details? Okay, revised price, $1500-2000. Sounds like its out of my range now. I was only factoring the ALU frame into the EQ.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I really want this bike....The only thing I'd change is the tires... It seems strange to me for it to have 28c tires.... I'd think it would have a least 32c......oh well...it's an easy fix


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I really want this bike....


:thumbsup:
yes, sir.

i'll be selling off one of my BMC road bikes and possibly a fixie...This would be a good replacement for the 2.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Holy cow that is sweet! For $800 I am in!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

$1500-$2000


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I asked


Local Hero said:


> BMCUSA
> 
> I know you're being swarmed with questions. Here's one more: Do you think the Mass Challenge is suitable for cyclocross?





BMCUSA said:


> Local Hero - Absolutely not, it is a "city bike" -
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone else make a fixed gear bike with disc brakes? Something less expensive. With fenders, it would be a perfect winter bike.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

This is an awesome Monstercross bike.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

1.5-2k for that!?!? No way.

EC90 Wheelset. EC90 Stem. EC90 Handlebars. EC90 Disc Fork. EC90 Seatpost. EC90 Handlebars. 

For 2k... that's a steal.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nope.


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats a bad-mo-foe! Now if only those lines were internal. Sick!!!


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

weird. what is it? internal gears, disc brakes, flat bars says urban commuter to me. but no rack eyelets and a whole lot of bling doesn't. 'cross? really? internal gears legal? in any case, not for me so much...


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Sexy, for sure. But I like their Alfine 11 version even more. Throw on a nice rear rack, a front Alfine dynamo hub, and a black Supernova front and rear light and I'm in complete practical-yet-sexy bike lust (and completely broke).


----------



## kerley (Jan 18, 2006)

The price in Europe is nearer to $7000 so yes for $800 it would indeed be a bargain.


----------

